# Took the Leap...



## snowleopard (Jul 29, 2013)

After I don't know how many years and Kontakt revisions, I finally got fed up with not having all I wanted in Kontakt and took a big leap into scripting and programming this week. Not quite as intimidating as I thought it would be, though I'm still a total noob at it. I have to say, it's a little addicting! I do have some beginner questions though I hope someone can answer. 

1) When I create a background image and use it as Wallpaper, I find that when I change the file and save over the old one, it doesn't change in Kontakt. I have to create a newer version. Not a huge deal, but what is Kontakt doing here? Where is it putting my original image? As it's not linking to it. Or am I saving it in the wrong folder/location? 

2. I have an older Evolution X-Session MIDI control surface. This thing is really handy when I get the CC assignments applied. But I can't seem to figure out how to save the mapping out to where I can apply it to other instruments. Now, I imagine that it's not going to apply to completely different libraries of course, but even in scripted layouts I create and save (and assign MIDI CC to), if I re-load that script into a new instrument I create, the assignments aren't there, and I can't figure out how to remedy that. 

Thanks ahead of time for your patience. 

Kontakt 5.2, Logic 9 on a Mac running 10.6.8.


----------



## polypx (Jul 30, 2013)

1. Kontakt has to reload it to see any changes, so you need to relaunch.

2. A script won't save MIDI CC assignments made to the instrument (ie. right click, learn or automation routings). If you need the script to remember CC routings, they need to be explicitly coded into that script and made_persistent.

Yeah, it's very addictive! 

cheers
Dan


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Don. I understand about make_persistent, but don't know how to script CC routings (yet). Can you send me somewhere to find out how?

I noticed that bout the reload this morning updating the wallpaper. 

The funny thing about this is I'm NOT a coder, but this has me hooked!


----------



## argitoth (Jul 30, 2013)

snowleopard @ Tue Jul 30 said:


> The funny thing about this is I'm NOT a coder, but...


false

and hit "apply" script button to reload kontakt stuff


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 30, 2013)

snowleopard @ Mon Jul 29 said:


> After I don't know how many years and Kontakt revisions, I finally got fed up with not having all I wanted in Kontakt and took a big leap into scripting and programming this week.



Where did you start the scripting learning process?


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 31, 2013)

argitoth @ Tue Jul 30 said:


> snowleopard @ Tue Jul 30 said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing about this is I'm NOT a coder, but...
> ...


LOL! I guess I meant _professional coder._ 



synapse21 @ Tue Jul 30 said:


> Where did you start the scripting learning process?



Bought Scriptorum many months ago and fiddled with it, thinking there had to be more beneath the surface. Didn't pursue that. Less than a month ago I was wanting to remap keyswitches on I forget which library and got tripped up at the script and frustrated, gave up. Then I was looking at I believe the Evolve GUI and looked at the script as I wanted to know how to create something like that and use it on a library without a GUI (the old John Cage Prepared Piano, to be specific), copying and pasting didn't really do the job. Tried copying and pasting other scripts messing with that, and mess is what I ended up with. Realized this is not the way to go about this. Then went to the free Mac Pro Video pages on it, and started digging in. Since, I have been using Nils Liberg's site as a guide/reference. Though I've barely scratched the surface. 

Mostly what I have done so far is create knobs that match the X-Session, and sliders for my Kurzweil K2600. And tried various routing for fun, just to see if I could do it. That's more programming than scripting I guess. Anyway, that's where I am. 

Again, if anyone can steer me in the direction showing how to script mapped CC data that would be great. So far I'm coming up empty.


----------



## polypx (Jul 31, 2013)

This is the basic idea:


```
on init
declare ui_slider $Slider(0, 1000000)
declare ui_value_edit $CC_to_map (1, 127, 1)
make_persistent ($CC_to_map)
end on

on controller
if($CC_NUM = $CC_to_map)
	$Slider := (%CC[$CC_to_map] * 1000000) / 127
end if
end on
```


cheers,
Dan


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks again Dan. Busy next few days, but I hope to delve into that soon.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2013)

Great to hear this. I have been scared to even try as my time is spent practicing and performing.
But I sure could use some custom stuff.
Thankfully Orange Tree has made some great stuff and believe it or not updates it. What a concept.

Congrats Brotha' Man Leopard


----------

